# Pics of half ton plow trucks



## OntarioGuy

Post you pics of you half ton plow truck with plow and what mods you made.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

few of mine


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Here's my half ton. I only use it for personal driveways and a little bit of clean up at the farm behind the snow blower. 
Its a 06 Dodge 1500 quadcab. The only mod I made is put timbrins in the front end and put 600 pounds of ballast in the back. Works great the little bit I've used it. Just so people don't start ripping into me.....I'm not using this truck for commercial plowing, only light snows on my drive and light clean up. The rest is done with the 3/4 ton trucks and loaders.


----------



## WesternproGMC

all of my photos are here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119194

it is a 1998 gmc k1500 with a 7.5 western pro plow


----------



## trustyrusty

I never know if what I should call this truck. Some people call it a half ton, some call it a heavy half, and some call it 3/4 ton. It's supposedly a K2500 but it only has 6 lug wheels like a half ton so.........

Anyway i know it's not a full-blown heavy 3/4 ton so I'll throw these up here. Crappy cell phone pics and the truck is dirty after the storm but here they are.


----------



## mercer_me

This is my 2010 Toyota Tundra 4x4 4.6L V8 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher SD.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Nice Trucks all! does any one use a tail gate spreader to on a half ton?


----------



## Deerewashed

bosseti or deere615 does......


----------



## Plow man Foster

Heres Mine Its also For sale so PM me for more info!


----------



## bizzo15

Here's mine... I was finally able to get it working right thanks to this forum. It's a 1991 K1500 with a Western Unimount 7.5'


----------



## BIGGB9

Here is mine 2010 GMC 1500 crew cab with a western HTS plow


----------



## woodsman

96 f150 **** box but works well

















back up 79 K5


----------



## deere615

Deerewashed;1262079 said:


> bosseti or deere615 does......


Yes I have a chevy 1500 with a tailgate spreader but now do most of my plowing with a 2500hd and v-box, click the link in my signature for my thread there are tons of pictures


----------



## OntarioGuy

deere615;1262365 said:


> Yes I have a chevy 1500 with a tailgate spreader but now do most of my plowing with a 2500hd and v-box, click the link in my signature for my thread there are tons of pictures


ok thanks!


----------



## Turf Commando

My 91 that I retired after this winter and sold it to my mechanic he uses now to plow his lot..


----------



## 2robinhood

Here is mine.
1998 Dodge Ram 1500
6 inch lift, 35" tires.
Heavy Duty Dayton front springs.
Arctic 8 foot HD poly.
I just plow my own home, family members, and my work.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Turf Commando;1263118 said:


> My 91 that I retired after this winter and sold it to my mechanic he uses now to plow his lot..


That is in pretty good shape for the year, nice.


----------



## OntarioGuy

2robinhood;1263231 said:


> Here is mine.
> 1998 Dodge Ram 1500
> 6 inch lift, 35" tires.
> Heavy Duty Dayton front springs.
> Arctic 8 foot HD poly.
> I just plow my own home, family members, and my work.


i like those tires/ rims, nice truck!


----------



## mikes-plow

2001 8ft hiniker sorry about the link having trouble posting pics on the site

http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g431/Mikes-plow/849.jpg


----------



## mercer_me

mikes-plow;1266437 said:


> 2001 8ft hiniker sorry about the link having trouble posting pics on the site
> 
> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g431/Mikes-plow/849.jpg


Nice looking truck besides the dent in the door.


----------



## delong17

Here is mine, 2006 Dodge ram 1500 big horn quad cab with a boss standard duty. Used it all season, pushed 16 inches no problem. 800 lbs ballest (salt) and a 60lb snow thrower


----------



## exmark

That's a nice truck man.


----------



## mikes-plow

Thanks, Deer dent and the deer was good eating lol


----------



## Menghi08F150LT

This WAS my F150. Traded it in on a 2011 250. Had the Fisher HT plow. I never went commercial with it although I did plow some family and friends this year, I had the light since my section of the road I live on is very blind in my area and people insist on doing 45-50+ in a 25.


----------



## chriso3wj

2007 Ram, 7.5 Fisher with pro wings..
In the 3rd picture someone moved a tree when I was backing up..... What a joker... I no longer have this, but this thing plowed alot of snow. I was happy with it. I replaced it with a 1 ton with a V


----------



## mercer_me

chriso3wj;1266923 said:


> 2007 Ram, 7.5 Fisher with pro wings.....


Nice truck. What happened in that last picture?


----------



## chriso3wj

Hit a tree backing up, not watching and talking on the phone..... owell


----------



## delong17

nice ram. Looks like mine. Those lights were super high though. thats a big blind spot isnt it? 

How did you like the wings. I wanted to put some on mine this year and so many people advised against it.


----------



## The PuSher MaN

I am surprised to see so few posts, in my town I would say at least 75% of the guys out there are running 1/2 ton chevys. I don't have a functioning camera otherwise i would get mine up here. everybodys look nice so far though, I like that f150 with the ht fisher


----------



## sinboo50

Greetings from the Colorado High Country...

94 Chevy K1500 - SnowDogg MD75 Before & After Mod.

88 Chevy K1500 - Fischer


----------



## DJ Contracting

sinboo50;1267748 said:


> Greetings from the Colorado High Country...
> 
> 94 Chevy K1500 - SnowDogg MD75 Before & After Mod.
> 
> 88 Chevy K1500 - Fischer


Where are the guys that say you need 3/4 ton or larger to move snow, it looks as if you have it covered with your half ton's....nice pictures and trucks. -Joe-


----------



## sinboo50

DJ Contracting;1267754 said:


> Where are the guys that say you need 3/4 ton or larger to move snow, it looks as if you have it covered with your half ton's....nice pictures and trucks. -Joe-


Thanks Joe... Haven't had much of a test this year for the 94, which replaced the 88. But the 88 was always up to the task. We know snow at 8450 ft. elevation.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## mercer_me

sinboo50;1267748 said:


> Greetings from the Colorado High Country...
> 
> 94 Chevy K1500 - SnowDogg MD75 Before & After Mod.
> 
> 88 Chevy K1500 - Fisher


That 1994 is a wicked sharp looking truck. Do you miss having a trip edge?


----------



## sinboo50

mercer_me;1267872 said:


> That 1994 is a wicked sharp looking truck. Do you miss having a trip edge?


Thanks, that is a nice clean rust free Colorado truck.. and the main reason I switched - Since this year has been so light compared to other years it's hard to say right now. I expect I will know by then end of the spring storms late May when we really get hammered up here. I have never had a new plow and traded off a bit.

The 88 was ordered setup to plow from the factory.. all gearing etc. It was so basic it didn't even have vents in the interior.. see pic. - but it sure did the job.

I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## mercer_me

sinboo50;1267880 said:


> Thanks, that is a nice clean rust free Colorado truck.. and the main reason I switched - Since this year has been so light compared to other years it's hard to say right now. I expect I will know by then end of the spring storms late May when we really get hammered up here. I have never had a new plow and traded off a bit.
> 
> The 88 was ordered setup to plow from the factory.. all gearing etc. It was so basic it didn't even have vents in the interior.. see pic. - but it sure did the job.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes...


Of that 1994 was mine I would have put a 7.5' Boss trip edge or a 7.5' Fisher on it. But, it's non of my buisnes what you buy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

we uase 1/2 tons around here alot ,they will move snow no problem, they just need to be fixed because their not as heavy duty imo


----------



## yamahatim

Just the plwo, 350#'s of sandbags in the back, a sound off mini pinnacle, and a backup buddy. I added the Western rubber snow deflector and plow shoes.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thats sharp looking tim, nice colors imo


----------



## mercer_me

yamahatim;1268286 said:


> Just the plwo, 350#'s of sandbags in the back, a sound off mini pinnacle, and a backup buddy. I added the Western rubber snow deflector and plow shoes.


I'm definatly not a F-150 guy but, that's a sharp looking truck.


----------



## yamahatim

Thanks fellas! I almost stayed with white, but I am glad my wife talked me into the candy red.


----------



## DareDog

96 Chevy with a 78 fisher speed cast,


















last summer bored waiting for snow........


----------



## mercer_me

yamahatim;1268672 said:


> Thanks fellas! I almost stayed with white, but I am glad my wife talked me into the candy red.


That candy red is a realy nice color IMO.


----------



## OntarioGuy

mercer_me;1268785 said:


> That candy red is a realy nice color IMO.


i second that, red is my fav color!Thumbs Up


----------



## mule585

1998 K1500 7'-6" western unimount trucks got 265,***k in this pic


----------



## mikes-plow

sinboo50;1267748 said:


> Greetings from the Colorado High Country...
> 
> 94 Chevy K1500 - SnowDogg MD75 Before & After Mod.
> 
> 88 Chevy K1500 - Fischer


94 is super sharp truck how do you like that plow??


----------



## sinboo50

mikes-plow;1269047 said:


> 94 is super sharp truck how do you like that plow??


Thanks... This winter has been very mild compared to average, so withholding judgement on the plow for now. For what it's faced so far I am happy with results.


----------



## mchur01

My 01' F-150


----------



## Mabepossibly

My 08 Sierra SLE w/ Boss Sport Duty


----------



## Brian Yaroch

*home made poly plow*

polw was shot so i reskined with 1/4 bed liner plastic


----------



## mercer_me

Brian Yaroch;1276288 said:


> plow was shot so i reskined with 1/4 bed liner plastic


Isn't the snow going to stick to the bed liner?


----------



## Brian Yaroch

no its hard they use it on the floors of semi dump trailers very slic


----------



## mchur01




----------



## OntarioGuy

Alot of awsome trucks. what does everone manly use them for? res com ect


----------



## mercer_me

Lucfw;1285706 said:


> Alot of awsome trucks. what does everone manly use them for? res com ect


I plow a few residential driveways with the Tundra.


----------



## RAW Details




----------



## mercer_me

I just bought this 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L Friday. I'm going to put a 7.5' Fisher on it by the Winter of 2013 and 2014.


----------



## OntarioGuy

mercer_me;1286387 said:


> I just bought this 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L Friday. I'm going to put a 7.5' Fisher on it by the Winter of 2013 and 2014.


congrats that an nice truck. i saw the rack you got on it from your thread, it looks really good!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Lucfw;1287723 said:


> congrats that an nice truck. i saw the rack you got on it from your thread, it looks really good!!!


Thanks. I realy like this truck. The rack did come out realy good, I realy apreciate my cousin for helping me build it.


----------



## sld92e_23




----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1287729 said:


>


Yur Tundra is so nice. How does it handle that Xblade?


----------



## sld92e_23

Thanks  And it handles the xblade extremely well... I opted for timbrens in the front to help out my cause...



mercer_me;1287747 said:


> Yur Tundra is so nice. How does it handle that Xblade?


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1287755 said:


> Thanks  And it handles the xblade extremely well... I opted for timbrens in the front to help out my cause...


I don't care what some people say, the Toyota Tundra can handle a heavy duty plow very well.


----------



## CBKyle

*2006 f150*

Here's another to aggrevate the 3/4 guys!

I was told by lots of people that you can't put a plow on an F150. Most said because they simply don't make a plow to fit. Well turns out they do, if you research a bit! This is my set up, works great for me, I do my private road which is about 1km long, plus several driveways along that road. 
Attached Images


----------



## CBKyle

another one


----------



## bbct001

> Here's another to aggrevate the 3/4 guys!
> 
> I was told by lots of people that you can't put a plow on an F150. Most said because they simply don't make a plow to fit. Well turns out they do, if you research a bit! This is my set up, works great for me, I do my private road which is about 1km long, plus several driveways along that road.


Did you add anything to the front end? I have the same truck, looking at an HT or SD, but wasn't sure how it would handle the weight. Looks like just fine in the pics!


----------



## CBKyle

Yeah, I put heavy duty coils in the front end from a local spring shop, they had them on the shelf, I couldn't tell you whether or not they made them or bought them from a manufacturer. Just for the record that is a 7'6" fisher HD, not a HT or SD. Your right it does handle it well. Best investment I ever made.


----------



## affekonig

I think all of my old pictures have disappeared, so here's a few. Broncos and Blazers count, right?


Fleet 2 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


two trucks by affekonig2000, on Flickr


DSC01152 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

There's a bunch more 1/2 ton trucks in my past, but most of them are pretty boring. Here's the 96 Bronco I just sold:


Blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## Holland

My 98, right after i got done rebuilding the plow. Its a 5spd and i love plowing with it!




























and with my new trailer


----------



## OntarioGuy

Holland;1308582 said:


> My 98, right after i got done rebuilding the plow. Its a 5spd and i love plowing with it! ]


nice! Awsome trailer! just wondering how does the truck handel the gooseneck? do you use timbrens or stuff like tha in the backt?


----------



## OntarioGuy

I think that half ton trucks can be plow truck... its all in how you mantain and drive them!!!


----------



## sn95vert

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## mercer_me

Holland;1308582 said:


> My 98, right after i got done rebuilding the plow. Its a 5spd and i love plowing with it!


I love your truck. It's a wicked nice truck. The only thing I don't like about it is the plow.


----------



## Holland

Lucfw;1308651 said:


> nice! Awsome trailer! just wondering how does the truck handel the gooseneck? do you use timbrens or stuff like tha in the backt?


I literally just got the trailer wednsday. Havent had a chance to try it loaded yet. Gonna be better than my old bumper pull tho. and ya, ive got a set of ride rite air springs on it. before id put the pulling truck on the trailer and 1600lbs of weights in the bed. the air springs were a must!! it handled that ok, not great on hills tho! lol now i'll be able to keep all the weight on the trailer.


----------



## Holland

mercer_me;1308756 said:


> I love your truck. It's a wicked nice truck. The only thing I don't like about it is the plow.


Yea i know, wish i could afford a new(er) western ultramount for it. But i have VERY little in this plow. So far so good, might get a set of wings for it this winter, we'll see. And thanks! i try to keep it looking nice! next spring or summer its going back into the body shop for some touch ups!


----------



## mercer_me

Holland;1308807 said:


> Yea i know, wish i could afford a new(er) western ultramount for it. But i have VERY little in this plow. So far so good, might get a set of wings for it this winter, we'll see. And thanks! i try to keep it looking nice! next spring or summer its going back into the body shop for some touch ups!


Ya, I hear. If you have a plow that works why buy a new one.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Holland;1308806 said:


> I literally just got the trailer wednsday. Havent had a chance to try it loaded yet. Gonna be better than my old bumper pull tho. and ya, ive got a set of ride rite air springs on it. before id put the pulling truck on the trailer and 1600lbs of weights in the bed. the air springs were a must!! it handled that ok, not great on hills tho! lol now i'll be able to keep all the weight on the trailer.


post a pick when you are hauling somthing with the new toy! wesport


----------



## Holland

Lucfw;1308856 said:


> post a pick when you are hauling somthing with the new toy! wesport


haha will do! took the truck to a pull an hour and a half away today with it. handled great but its definately heavier! I'll snap a few pics tomorrow when we go to the other pull!


----------



## cory5.3

this is good to see i got an 03 sierra 1500 that im trying to find a plow for i think my 5.3 will handle snow fine


----------



## OntarioGuy

cory5.3;1310683 said:


> this is good to see i got an 03 sierra 1500 that im trying to find a plow for i think my 5.3 will handle snow fine


My buddys got that truck.... its nice!Thumbs Up what type of plows are you looking at?wesport


----------



## cory5.3

im looking for a 7.5 as far as brand goes fisher boss or anything i can get the best deal on


----------



## mercer_me

cory5.3;1311111 said:


> im looking for a 7.5 as far as brand goes fisher boss or anything i can get the best deal on


Fisher and Boss are both good brands.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

cory5.3;1311111 said:


> im looking for a 7.5 as far as brand goes fisher boss or anything i can get the best deal on


Having the Fisher on my truck and a Boss on my fathers, I'd go with the boss any day of the week. So much easier to mount on the truck. It is literally a minute to mount when someone lines you up. Where the fisher can take 5 minutes if your lucky and up to 30 minutes if it got moved or the truck is sitting differently. Overall, both are good plows,and I don't really think you can go wrong with either, basically go with whichever has better dealer support for your area


----------



## OntarioGuy

cory5.3;1311111 said:


> im looking for a 7.5 as far as brand goes fisher boss or anything i can get the best deal on


Just courios but did you chose oneÉ Snow will be coming soon!


----------



## Dondo

Here is mine.

1989 Chevy K5 w/ 7'-6" Western Ultra Mount Pro Plow. I do a few driveways and some smaller commercial lots. These things make GREAT plow trucks.


----------



## LawnGuy110

mercer_me;1256603 said:


> This is my 2010 Toyota Tundra 4x4 4.6L V8 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher SD.


What got you to go with the 4.6 L V8 rather than the 5.7 L V8?


----------



## mercer_me

Kidmows;1346476 said:


> What got you to go with the 4.6 L V8 rather than the 5.7 L V8?


I don't do much heavy towing with it and the 4.6 cost less. The 4.6 also comes stock with 310 HP. It has all the power I need and it pushes snow with out a problem. The 5.7 would be nice though.


----------



## Bigboyford

*only half ton in the crew.*

2000 GMC sierra 1500 4.8 V8

7.6 western

hasnt seen snow yet put on in march after last season. ussmileyflag

ya think shell push some snow? it was great in the snow before the plow.

im adding a leviling kit for front end clearence


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Here's my ram quad cab, I do a small amount of local plowing for friends and neighbors. I carry about 600lbs in the bed between salt, spreader, and snowthrowers. He has plenty of power for the weather we get around here...still have to finish the bumper brackets, grind, paint, and get the bumper cover back on


----------



## snowremoval4les

You'll be fine plowing the the 4.8. I plowed in a 91 F-150 with a 4.6 Inline 6 last year and i didnt have a problem at all. Good luck to you!



Bigboyford;1348960 said:


> 2000 GMC sierra 1500 4.8 V8
> 
> 7.6 western
> 
> hasnt seen snow yet put on in march after last season. ussmileyflag
> 
> ya think shell push some snow? it was great in the snow before the plow.
> 
> im adding a leviling kit for front end clearence


----------



## snowremoval4les

4x4Farmer;1255529 said:


> Here's my half ton. I only use it for personal driveways and a little bit of clean up at the farm behind the snow blower.
> Its a 06 Dodge 1500 quadcab.
> View attachment 95120


Is that a 7'6 V blade?????


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Just sold the green Ram today

The white one is a 4 door 2003 1500 with beefed up suspension and a new western 7'6" steel on the front.

On the back I have a Magnum salter (now owned by meyer) which is a great size tailgate. Holds 750lbs of salt.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Looks good Driveway Dr.! Quad cabs look great with a plow on them, especially in white. Did you add a leaf in the back?


----------



## luciani634

*1994 k1500 Pickup*

Here is mine 1994 K1500 Pickup and My dads K1500 Tahoe


----------



## SilverLT2

Here's my new HTS


----------



## linycctitan

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51558

Pics from back when everything was shiny and new!! Both truck and plow have held up great, plowing mostly small to mid-sized commercial for the last few years (the last 2 winters have been nice and heavy!), no more resi's, with the exception of mine and a few family members. I'll try to get some updated action pics if we ever get any snow this year!


----------



## OntarioGuy

linycctitan;1389935 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51558
> 
> Pics from back when everything was shiny and new!! Both truck and plow have held up great, plowing mostly small to mid-sized commercial for the last few years (the last 2 winters have been nice and heavy!), no more resi's, with the exception of mine and a few family members. I'll try to get some updated action pics if we ever get any snow this year!


Looks good! Those titians are starting to look good! i really like the tow mirrorswesport


----------



## OntarioGuy

SilverLT2;1389631 said:


> Here's my new HTS


Looks good, I bet your dieing to try out the new toy!!!


----------



## SilverLT2

Lucfw;1408114 said:


> Looks good, I bet your dieing to try out the new toy!!!


I able to use it for the first time when we had that storm here last Monday and Tuesday it worked great can t wait to use it again once we get more snow here again  all the snow from that last storm is gone here just seeing that green stuff again now


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ok here she is, 99 F-150 got a camo/blackout theme going on. Its got a brand new 4.6l V-8 in it SCT tuned. 3 inch lift, cranked torsion bars, XLT front bumper with fog lights, HID fog and headlights, Super Duty light bar on tail gate, headache rack, with 5 LED clearance lights, the tail gate light is LED as well. All the rear facing lights are smoked. Can't even tell the clearance lights are on the headache rack until they're on. Also got the dual whips and rhino lining. And a Pioneer head unit inside with a 12" sub. Dual batteries, Chevy compass/temp mirror and some other goodies. Mickey Thompson M/Ts. No good pics with the plow on but its pushing a 7.5 western unimount. Here's a little something for those interested in the transformation of this truck. Don't look anything close to what it was when I got it. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.334208499940817.92589.100000550092187&type=1


----------



## 87chevy

cory5.3;1311111 said:


> im looking for a 7.5 as far as brand goes fisher boss or anything i can get the best deal on


Hiniker makes a good plow too. I have a 7 foot Hiniker on mine and it works great.


----------



## timsjeep

You will love that setup. I have two identical to yours and the guys love plowing in them. I don't have leveling kits on either of mine and they do fine. I really like the 4.8, plenty of power and gets ok MPG's. Cant say enough good things about this set up. Tim



Bigboyford;1348960 said:


> 2000 GMC sierra 1500 4.8 V8
> 
> 7.6 western
> 
> hasnt seen snow yet put on in march after last season. ussmileyflag
> 
> ya think shell push some snow? it was great in the snow before the plow.
> 
> im adding a leviling kit for front end clearence


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

All our trucks are half tons, I only have pics of one so far. The 99 Tahoe. Ya'll have seen them, just check my thread.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

F150 looks nice!, I love those ford mod motors. I have a mustang gt with the SCT power programmer, it really punishes the tires.


----------



## jhenegh

Here's my 1999 F150 4.6 5-Speed & Sno-way 7.5' 26D. Installed beginning of December 2011 and have yet to use it!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132124


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Dubl0Vert;1408803 said:


> F150 looks nice!, I love those ford mod motors. I have a mustang gt with the SCT power programmer, it really punishes the tires.


I assume your talking to me based on the part about being SCT tuned, if so, thanks for the comment.


----------



## LoudnLifted88

heres mine
98 305 auto with a flowmaster exhaust


----------



## DareDog




----------



## OntarioGuy

jhenegh;1409219 said:


> Here's my 1999 F150 4.6 5-Speed & Sno-way 7.5' 26D. Installed beginning of December 2011 and have yet to use it!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132124


Truck looks awsome!!! love the colour.Thumbs Up


----------



## OntarioGuy

LoudnLifted88;1413258 said:


> heres mine
> 98 305 auto with a flowmaster exhaust


Looking good! like the new mirrors. One question, does the snow build up around the visor when plowing? i just herd that that happens, but i looks awsome! love the lights in it.


----------



## LittleRedDakota

I've shared this before on here, but I came across this thread today. 2007 4.7L Dakota (6010 pounds) with 7.5 Fisher SD. Great truck, I'm very proud of it, handles snow well.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Lucfw;1414527 said:


> Looking good! like the new mirrors. One question, does the snow build up around the visor when plowing? i just herd that that happens, but i looks awsome! love the lights in it.


I had a 94 1500 GMC regular cab a few years back that had a Lund visor on it, same as the one on Loudnlifted's truck and as I recall I never had an issue with snow buildup and the truck was a plow truck.


----------



## OntarioGuy

LittleRedDakota;1423969 said:


> I've shared this before on here, but I came across this thread today. 2007 4.7L Dakota (6010 pounds) with 7.5 Fisher SD. Great truck, I'm very proud of it, handles snow well.


Thats a nice looking setup. I really like the red!!!


----------



## OntarioGuy

CAT 245ME;1424499 said:


> I had a 94 1500 GMC regular cab a few years back that had a Lund visor on it, same as the one on Loudnlifted's truck and as I recall I never had an issue with snow buildup and the truck was a plow truck.


ok thank, i was alway wondering if that would happen. One other question, for the lights do you just tap them in to the DRL or somthing like that? i am not to good with wireing..


----------



## LittleRedDakota

Lucfw;1425338 said:


> Thats a nice looking setup. I really like the red!!!


thank you, I get compliments on the red all the time.


----------



## djr623

my 2001 half ton. offroad 5.9 auto, 8' meyers e60. stock susp for now(400-500lbs of ballast)


----------



## bizzo15

djr623;1432385 said:


> my 2001 half ton. offroad 5.9 auto, 8' meyers e60. stock susp for now(400-500lbs of ballast)


Looks good, I bet that 5.9 can push a mountain of snow, while guzzling the gas!


----------



## djr623

I will let you know on the gas if we ever get some real snow here in PA! I had the plow on last week hoping for some snow and i got around 9mpg. Yes it is thirsty!!!


----------



## pohouse

Great thread. I have an 03 GMC Sierra Ext. cab. 5.3L 170k
1/2 ton works great for my needs. Thumbs Up


----------



## thenemomachine

My 94 f150 4.9L, Meyer 7.5 and Curtis Fast-Cast 2000


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

A lot of good looking trucks!


----------



## ram_tough2001

2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab had a fisher mm1 8'HD on it. currently doesnt have a plow, sold the mm1 so i could be replaced with a new mm2. has 3/4 ton diesel coil springs on it.


----------



## BPManagement




----------



## lilrinn1019

heres my new truck just picked it up two weeks ago its an 09 f150 with a 5.4l


----------



## BC Handyman

My 1999 dodge ram 1500


----------



## jhenegh

lilrinn1019;1460129 said:


> heres my new truck just picked it up two weeks ago its an 09 f150 with a 5.4l


Did you get that from someone who was expecting to make some payments with snow? Looks like a nice newer truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Take that Curtis off and put a Midweight on it.


----------



## 05_F-150




----------



## mercer_me

lilrinn1019;1460129 said:


> heres my new truck just picked it up two weeks ago its an 09 F150 with a 5.4l


That head looks wicked short for that truck.


----------



## 05_F-150

My 05 lariat with western midweight


----------

